# Diatomaceous Earth



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My son has an older camper and we started to clean it out.WE found mice dropping all over everything!!!!!! I wondered if diatomaceous earth would help keep the critters out of the camper.I don NOT want to sleep in a camper with mouse urine and poop. My question is will that stuff help keep the "critters" out.And ANY suggestions on what to use for DEEP DEEP cleaning?????


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know if DE would help with the Mice, my first thought is no.

To clean the mouse "stuff", you can go to a pet store and get a product like "Urine Gone" to do the job, It has enzymes that will break down the waste products so they can be more easily cleaned up.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Duhh I must have had a "blond"  moment there .thanks for the reminder of the pet store for the "stinky"stuff!(and yes I'm blond)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

No, but it will get rid of their fleas and internal parasites


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gabbyj310 said:


> and yes I'm blond


I was once, now its all turning grey!lol


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I use a product I foam onto hard surfaces called Sha-Zyme. You can see the demo of the stuff on you tube. Basically it eats urine, feces, oils, and leaves the place cleaner than when you started. You do not rinse it. Smells clean. You can get it at many of the Janitorial Stores. To keep them out you need to close up any gaps in the camper starting with the underside. Even small openings can be exploited by not only mice and rats but squirrels as well. GB


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Please wear a face mask when cleaning up droppings from any animal.


----------

